

Pluto: Unsend Email - msrpotus
https://www.sendpluto.com/

======
ironghost
BS. That's all I have to say. It's like Groupwise, worked well within
Groupwise but once it leaves the system it's out to the wild-wild-west.

~~~
dgobaud
Hi ironghost,

Thanks for the comment. We actually do support forwarding. If an email is
forwarded it will still expire/unsend as expected. You can forward a Pluto
email to any email address. Please try it and send us any feedback you have.

Thanks! David, Co-Founder Pluto Mail david@sendpluto.com @sendpluto

